# Aga-t6 Review By Todd



## BhavZ (30/6/14)




----------



## Gazzacpt (30/6/14)

He hates this RBA. But he loves the T7


----------



## BhavZ (30/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> He hates this RBA. But he loves the T7


Yip that is what he said


----------

